# E46 alignment specs



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

Does anyone know if the official E46 alignment specs from BMW are published somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

For Sports suspension

Front wheel

Toe angle (total): 0 deg, 14' +/- 8'
Camber (diff betw. left/right max. 30'): 43' +/- 20'
Track differential angle with 20 deg lock on inside wheel: -1 deg. 34' +/- 30'
Caster (diff betw. left/right max. 30')
with +/- 10 deg wheel lock: 5 deg 36' +/- 30'
with +/- 20 deg wheel lock: 5 deg 47' +/- 30'
Front wheel displacement: 0 deg +/- 15'

Rear wheel

Toe angle (total): 0 deg 16' +/- 6'
Camber (difference between left/right max. 15'): -2 deg 04' +/- 15'
Geometrical axis deviation: 0 deg +/- 6'


----------



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

Nate,

Thank you so much. Did you possibly get these from the Bentley manual? Let me know.

My dealership recently did an alignment for me and they ended up using the specs for a E46 w/ non-sports suspension on my '01 330i w/ SP. I already handed them an alignment report for a SP car that clearly makes the alignment values that they used on my car out-of-spec. But, I just want some add'l leverage.

Thanks.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes, they are from the Bently manual.

Make them take it back and re-align to Sport Suspension settings...


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

*ATTN PG*

I need those specs for the non SP 330i. I did an alignment but feel the adjustment made no difference...I would like to make a comparison.

Thanks!



PG said:


> *Nate,
> 
> Thank you so much. Did you possibly get these from the Bentley manual? Let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

The "non-SP" 2002 330 has the same suspension as one equipped with the SP, so the settings should be the same.


----------

